# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  NASAâs Mars Rover Curiosity Captures Image Of Strange Shiny Metallic Looking Object

## Sagan

A recent image ... shows a shiny, metallic ... object protruding out  of a rock. The image was taken on January 30, 2013, by Curiosityâs  Mastcam ...  

... it appears to be a piece of iron, that hasnât been oxidized ... 

... itâs ... around 0.5 cm tall ...  

 

http://planetsave.com/2013/02/07/nas...ooking-object/

----------


## Chantellabella

I'll bet it's  the entrance to the Martian's underground cities. 

Either that, or Bill Gates got there first and forgot to hide the evidence.

----------


## Antidote

In another article they said scientists think ''the object is simply a rock that the wind has sculpted into an interesting shape''.

----------


## Sagan

Probably the case as it usually turns out.

----------


## Member11

> I'll bet it's  the entrance to the Martian's underground cities.



Your avatar connects so perfectly.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Your avatar connects so perfectly.



Shh!!  Ixnay on the onnectioncay.

*whistling* ::

----------


## gilt

It looks like an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator.

----------


## Chantellabella

> It looks like an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator.



Now you've done it! Prepare to die, earthlings!!!

----------


## Monotony

So are they going to drive up to it and poke it with one of the rovers arms or not?

----------


## Chantellabella

Just click on Marvin.

One of the many movies I made.


Going to get a few more "battles"

Prepare to die (again) earthlingings

----------


## Chantellabella

After watching this one, you will see that us Martians are serious about destroying the earth. It's blocking our view of Venus. Click on Marvin.

----------


## Ironman

I wonder if it is an old satellite or something.

----------


## Sagan

it appears to be a piece of iron, that hasnât been oxidized ... 

... itâs ... around 0.5 cm tall ...

----------


## Sagan

What Is This Shiny Metallic Thing Found On Mars? 

... 
NASA suspects that this may be piece of rover hardware, but they are  not sure yet. Can it be some screw that got loose and fell off the  rover? Just in case, Curiosity's team will wait until they get the close  up of the object. That will help them "in assessing possible impact, if  any, to sampling activities." 
... 

 

More: 
http://gizmodo.com/5950185/what-is-t...-found-on-mars

----------


## Ironman

If it makes a mess, it needs to pick up after itself.

----------


## Monotony

> If it makes a mess, it needs to pick up after itself.



America should go back to the moon and pick up their trash then.  :Rofl:

----------

